

Facebook's Zuckerberg launches political group - bane
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/Facebook-s-Zuckerberg-launches-political-group-4426653.php

======
TheCoelacanth
What a surprise, he wants to depress tech wages with more H-1Bs.

